# I need some help, please.



## lapope (Dec 9, 2006)

Like others I have had what I believe more than my share of problems with my VW. I have owned it for 27 months and now its like de ja vous with the same issues only they happen all at once. Last visit I managed to snag the print out from the Self Diagnosis protocol. With out me going into detail about my isuues. Will someone tell me what this code means?
1 Malfunction recognized
17887 P1479 008
Vacuum system brake
Mechanical fault
Status: sporadic
Thanks for any help anyone can provide.
Best,
Mark



_Modified by lapope at 10:20 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: I need some help, please. (lapope)*

Neither fault code, 17887 nor P1479, shows up as valid for a 2004 V8 Touareg.
Sorry.


----------



## lapope (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: I need some help, please. (henna gaijin)*

Wonderfull







I double checked and I copied the numbers correctly


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: I need some help, please. (lapope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lapope* »_Like others I have had what I believe more than my share of problems with my VW. I have owned it for 27 months and now its like de ja vous with the same issues only they happen all at once. Last visit I managed to snag the print out from the Self Diagnosis protocol. With out me going into detail about my isuues. Will someone tell me what this code means?
1 Malfunction recognized
17887 P1479 008
Vacuum system brake
Mechanical fault
Status: sporadic
Thanks for any help anyone can provide.
Best,
Mark
_Modified by lapope at 10:20 AM 12-9-2006_


*P1479 17887 Brake vacuum system Mechanical malfunction *
This is the fault and code is correct but you need to run the VAS5052 to determine if it can tell the failing component. The dealer has this tool and doubt Vag-Com will get you much further.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: I need some help, please. (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_

*P1479 17887 Brake vacuum system Mechanical malfunction *
This is the fault and code is correct but you need to run the VAS5052 to determine if it can tell the failing component. The dealer has this tool and doubt Vag-Com will get you much further.

OK, I found the fault code, but it only shows up for a 3.2L V6 Touareg.








Advice is:
Check Brake System Vacuum Pump -V192-
I guess the good news is that the brake system vacuum pump is an easy part to remove and install (two connections) and it is located near the front of the engine compartment on the passenger side.
The correct part for a 2004 V8 Touareg is part# 8E0927317A and lists for $280.40.
You can purchase this part at 1stVWParts for $205.25.
If you are contemplating this repair, I would second the suggestion that you have a dealer confirm this is your problem with their diagnostic equipment, and that you purchase the Bentley shop manual (or at least a temporary oline subscription).
It looks like an easy repair/replacement if this is indeed your problem.
HTH
Edit to add the following:
There are also two check valves inline with the vacuum pump. Failure of either of these two valves could also result in the same fault.



_Modified by henna gaijin at 2:55 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## lapope (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: I need some help, please. (henna gaijin)*

Would this in any shape or form cause the brakes to not perform correctly? I have complained to my dealer that the brake pedal has no consistant feel to it. I actually was in a wreck that I felt like I had plenty of time to stop. The pedal went to the floor and the thing would not stop and I was only going about 30 mph and had plenty of room to stop. I had time to even try to go around the van I hit in the rear, however on coming traffic prevented that. 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: I need some help, please. (lapope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lapope* »_Would this in any shape or form cause the brakes to not perform correctly? I have complained to my dealer that the brake pedal has no consistant feel to it. I actually was in a wreck that I felt like I had plenty of time to stop. The pedal went to the floor and the thing would not stop and I was only going about 30 mph and had plenty of room to stop. I had time to even try to go around the van I hit in the rear, however on coming traffic prevented that. 
Thanks,
Mark

Yes, this definitely could impact the brake pedal feel! But it would not cause the pedal to go to the floor but you may have thought that's what it was doing because the pedal would have been hard and feel as if it had bottomed out. The fault could be a damage or stretched wire in the harness or the actual part. Sounds like your getting close to resolving the problem...good luck


----------

